# tractor hp



## Burnips72 (Dec 13, 2016)

So I am wanting to know what HP tractor it would take to run a 273NH square baler?


----------



## Greasy30 (Mar 15, 2010)

Min. I would say 35-40 HP on the safe side. Have known some people who have run one with about 20 HP which really worked the tractor on flat ground.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

60-100 hp. Because then you can use that tractor for other things besides just baling.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Greasy30 said:


> Min. I would say 35-40 HP on the safe side. Have known some people who have run one with about 20 HP which really worked the tractor on flat ground.


I put. 5K bales through a 273 grad drop with a JD 950 which iirc is 27 hp. Maimed the pto clutch pretty good. Moved up to a JD 2240, 50 hp and had no issues. If you are going to drop them (meaning no kicker or flat rack) I would go for 50hp. A JD 2240, 2355, or 2520 would all be nice fits and are fairly reasonable. Stay away from the lite weight pto clutches.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Older tractor (40+ years), 40 HP, if pulling a wagon behind, not too many hills. Newer tractors 50+ HP and not a so called 'utility' tractor. I think you maybe should look at it this way, 100 bales of hay (50#) on wagon 5,000#, wagon 1,000#, baler 3,000#, for a total of 9,000#, how much would you want your tractor to weight to stop that load?

Depending upon how level your ground is, with just a baler, your pucker hole could be tight, with a small newer 20 HP tractor. IMHO When I was younger, I didn't worry about stopping as much as I do now. But then again, I think today I was lucky when I was younger.

Now this is in MY area however.

Larry


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I've got a JD 346 behind a green 2155. I can work the tractor before things like shear pins to come apart.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

IMHO - the 273 is an outstanding baler. Low hp requirements. I'd be more concerned with weight of the tractor vs that of the baler (and wagon in tow) than hp. The back and forth of the plunger can do a number on a compact tractor, so mindful of that.

I run a New Holland 68 with a Massey Ferguson 50 diesel and at 540 PTO, it is about a 31-32ish hp tractor. No problems with hp, including a wagon behind. I have also ran it with a Ferguson TO-20, which I think is about 24-25ish hp. The 68 and 273 are similar in capacity at 65 strokes per minute, so hp requirements should be similar.

Good luck,

Bill


----------

